# Deleting the whole PM box at once...



## Adversor (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there a way I can delete all of my messages at once or at least the majority of them? I am getting close to 1000 now and I just want to clear my inbox out.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MetalJordan (Dec 7, 2010)

I was going to post a thread about this too since the other day I sat down and deleted 50 messages one at a time.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah - there should be an option to delete all. I had to do this when I had 5000 PMs and wasn't going to delete them one by one


----------



## Adversor (Dec 7, 2010)

It would be nice to have this feature sometime before the end of the century. Is Alex our only option?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2010)

Woah, thanks Razzy, I just did that to my sentbox, and it actually worked!


----------



## Adversor (Dec 7, 2010)

Razzy said:


>


 
Hahahaha, I need a new pair of glasses.


----------

